# Polish WISH LIST - Fall Collection 2013



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

This thread is to share what colors we find our minds returning to long after the first sighting, arranged only by the time of release. This thread is not for polish that we are actually going to buy, but just colors you would get if cost were not an issue. Sort of a WISH LIST .. you might even want to share it with your loved ones so they can see what you really, really want

Try to include a picture please and maybe even tell us what you love about the color.

xoxo,

Angi Smith

(You can usually find me hanging out in the BONDI New York and Julep threads).


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

As soon as I saw it I new I had to have Butter London's Brown Sugar from their Rock Your Colour Fall Collection 2013. They describe it as an "opaque, copper shimmer with gold glitter." When I hear the name, I hear Mick Jagger singing the Stones's song of the same name.  You can buy it here: http://www.butterlondon.com/Collections/Rock-Your-Colour/Brown-Sugar-Nail-Lacquer.html


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

I will probably never own a Chanel polish, but when Alchimie, a limited edition color, was released in Chanel's Pre-Fall Collection 2013, it was love at first sight. Being somewhat of a newbie to nail polish, I had never considered metallic olive as a polish color. Now I can't get it out of my head!

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Colour-LE-VERNIS-89314/sku/137087


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw this on the manicurator yesterday! Drool....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't wait for Ruffian's new nail polish coming in the Sept Birchboxes!  Back in Feb, we voted for 3 of the 5 colors, and we'll each get to try one of the 3 winning colors in our BB!

Here's the 5 colors, I don't believe they announced the winners yet, but I know I voted for all the BOLD ones!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 14, 2013)

> I can't wait for Ruffian's new nail polish coming in the Sept Birchboxes! Â Back in Feb, we voted for 3 of the 5 colors, and we'll each get to try one of the 3 winning colors in our BB! Here's the 5 colors, I don't believe they announced the winners yet, but I know I voted for all the BOLD ones!


 Oh, man those are pretty! Maybe I need to sign up for birch box.... Here's another on my list: Urban Decay Addiction (photo from All Lacquered Up).


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh I like the colors! I will have to get my wish list together.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as I saw it I new I had to have Butter London's Brown Sugar from their Rock Your Colour Fall Collection 2013. They describe it as an "opaque, copper shimmer with gold glitter." When I hear the name, I hear Mick Jagger singing the Stones's song of the same name.  You can buy it here: http://www.butterlondon.com/Collections/Rock-Your-Colour/Brown-Sugar-Nail-Lacquer.html


 I saw swatches of this yesterday and decided that I NEED this polish in my life.


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's another on my list: Urban Decay Addiction (photo from All Lacquered Up).


 Addiction and Vice are on my wishlist. But I've been searching for dupes and Sonia Kashuk's Dime a Dozen ($4.79) seems to be similar enough to Addiction that I might buy that instead. I think the SK version would look better on me.





Image: Vampy Varnish


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw this on the manicurator yesterday! Drool....


 Oooh, Jessica, that's SOPHISTICATED! I have not seen any Dior polish samples.


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait for Ruffian's new nail polish coming in the Sept Birchboxes!  Back in Feb, we voted for 3 of the 5 colors, and we'll each get to try one of the 3 winning colors in our BB!
> 
> Here's the 5 colors, I don't believe they announced the winners yet, but I know I voted for all the BOLD ones!


 Leigh, that's not a brand I am familiar with, but I really like Hedge Fund!


----------



## angismith (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, man those are pretty! Maybe I need to sign up for birch box....
> 
> Here's another on my list: Urban Decay Addiction (photo from All Lacquered Up).


 Oooh, I forgot about Urban Decay's released. Vice is my favorite of the two.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Chanel and Dior colors are sooo pretty.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 14, 2013)

> Chanel and Dior colors are sooo pretty.


 Yes! I usually drool over them each season, but none of them really scream "buy me!" To spend that much on a polish, it's going to have to be something that I use A LOT. Dior galaxie seems to be just that color.... Love it!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 14, 2013)

Have y'all seen that Ulta has Butter London Chancer for free with $25 purchase? I got the Tops &amp; Tails set plus Chancer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

Caught my eye this morning. What would it take to justify buying this?

http://www.beauty.com/rococo-gold-leaf-lacquer/qxp456887

Sorry I could capture a screen image on beauty.com. Rococo advertises itself as Nail APPAREL, not POLISH.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Have y'all seen that Ulta has Butter London Chancer for free with $25 purchase? I got the Tops &amp; Tails set plus Chancer.


 Jessica ... have you been shopping AGAIN???


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> Jessica ... have you been shopping AGAIN???


 I'm ALWAYS shopping. Especially if its a good deal! Check out the August Julep thread for the damage it did there today! However, at $3.60 each for 10 polishes, I COULDN'T resist.


----------



## angismith (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm ALWAYS shopping. Especially if its a good deal! Check out the August Julep thread for the damage it did there today! However, at $3.60 each for 10 polishes, I COULDN'T resist.


 Yes, that was a good deal! I just want to save my money for the Sept.colors that are coming. You are going to LOVE Etta! I had to order it as soon as I saw it!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 15, 2013)

> Yes, that was a good deal! I just want to save my money for the Sept.colors that are coming. You are going to LOVE Etta! I had to order it as soon as I saw it!


 YES! May was my first month with Julep. I SHOULD have gotten the upgrade, but I thought I was just excited bc it was new.


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

Jessica, it looks like no one is going to use this thread, but I am still going to post when I find a beautiful color other than Julep or Bondi ... I guess it could become our own personal wish list!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 16, 2013)

> Jessica, it looks like no one is going to use this thread, but I am still going to post when I find a beautiful color other than Julep or Bondi ... I guess it could become our own personal wish list!


 Yay! Our own personal thread. Lol. I love the idea of posting polish "porn" on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't find anything to add to my ULTIMATE wish list, but I have seen a couple of OPI San Francisco Collection colors that I am going to have to buy if Julep and Bondi don't satisfy me this month. I'm Kneading Sourdough and Muir, Muir on the Wall .... a rust and a chocolate! I saw pictures of the bottles a couple of weeks ago, but nothing stood out as have to have, but when I saw them on a manicure, OH MY, they were gorgeous!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 16, 2013)

I know this sounds crazy, but the Dior swatch is the only thing that has stood out to me from the fall collections so far. I haven't checked my blog feed for the day, so there may be something there! Also, Urban Decay just released their new lipsticks, so I've been obsessing over them.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 16, 2013)

Turbulence from KB shimmer's fall collection. Image from colores de carol.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love the Zoya velvet polish line. I remember seeing it in a magazine last fall but I couldn't find it any where, lol. It is sooo funny that I didn't know about any of these natural polish brands a year ago. Sadly for me Zoya has discontinue the velvet line. Did anyone try it and was it as gorgeous as the pictures? Sorry do not have any pics to show at the moment


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

Clinique has released their top-selling lipstick color in a nail polish:


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

Have you checked out Marc Jacobs's line of nail polish at Sephora? Some really beautiful colors, but I have not seen any swatches. I am on the search for the perfect black ... I have considered spending more.

Contenders are:

1) Chanel's Black Satin

2) Deborah Lippmann's Back to Vinyl

3) Marc Jacobs's Blacquer

4) Butter London's Jack Black

I went to Sephora to check out Blacquer but it is not sold at Sephora.

Any favorites from this list? Any other suggestions for me to check out?


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> Clinique has released their top-selling lipstick color in a nail polish:


 That's really pretty. I've been curious about Clinique nail polish, but I haven't tried it (yet). I swatched my first illamasqua polishes last night. They are a set sephora has had on set for a while- glitterati (right) &amp; Viridian (left). The picture doesn't do them justice. They. Are. So. Pretty.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> Have you checked out Marc Jacobs's line of nail polish at Sephora? Some really beautiful colors, but I have not seen any swatches. I am on the search for the perfect black ... I have considered spending more. Contenders are: 1) Chanel's Black Satin 2) Deborah Lippmann's Back to Vinyl 3) Marc Jacobs's Blacquer 4) Butter London's Jack Black I went to Sephora to check out Blacquer but it is not sold at Sephora. Any favorites from this list? Any other suggestions for me to check out?


 The only black I have is Union Jack black. I love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a swatch. Yes, you are getting to check out my ceiling today because I'm bed-bound due to a back issue today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However, I've got my swatch box right next to me if you need to see any more of my polishes, even if they aren't the best photos.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's really pretty. I've been curious about Clinique nail polish, but I haven't tried it (yet). I swatched my first illamasqua polishes last night. They are a set sephora has had on set for a while- glitterati (right) &amp; Viridian (left). The picture doesn't do them justice. They. Are. So. Pretty.


 Viridian looks really close to some mulberry shades that I have seen that are supposed to be hot this fall.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only black I have is Union Jack black. I love it.
> 
> ...


 Sorry about your back. Believe me, I know all about them ... I had to have a spinal fusion (titanium rods and screws inserted between 5 vertebra) 4 years ago. Still have spasms from them. Best thing for bad back is strong stomach muscles! Which I DO NOT have! 

As for Union Jack, it's really hard to get excited about a black .... but I want a really good one for nail art. I use Deborah Lippmann's Amazing Grace for my white. Right now I am wearing Bondi's Starry Night. Meant to do some nail art last night but I just felt too bad. I feel better today though, think I was just wore out from so much going on the past few weeks.

Is it as beautiful in Huntsville today as it is in NW Tenn? A gorgeous day already here ... sunshine for a change this year and 82 so far.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> Viridian looks really close to some mulberry shades that I have seen that are supposed to be hot this fall.


 Omg- I mislabeled those. Glitterati is in the left, Viridian in right. Pain meds- lol. I thought the same thing! Both shades look right on trend for the fall, but I believe these were from last years christmas collection. I hate to be an enabler, but if you are ordering anything from sephora anything soon, look these up in the sale section! $19 for the pair.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> Sorry about your back. Believe me, I know all about them ... I had to have a spinal fusion (titanium rods and screws inserted between 5 vertebra) 4 years ago. Still have spasms from them. Best thing for bad back is strong stomach muscles! Which I DO NOT have!Â  As for Union Jack, it's really hard to get excited about a black .... but I want a really good one for nail art. I use Deborah Lippmann's Amazing Grace for my white. Right now I am wearing Bondi's Starry Night. Meant to do some nail art last night but I just felt too bad. I feel better today though, think I was just wore out from so much going on the past few weeks. Is it as beautiful in Huntsville today as it is in NW Tenn? A gorgeous day already here ... sunshine for a change this year and 82 so far.


 I don't think I'd choose Union Jack for nail art. It is on the thin side, but I like it in its own! I've been wanting to try some nail art. I just got the nail art tool set from sephora, which has a dotting tool &amp; a thin brush. Like you, I'm not up to trying it at this moment, but I really want to try something with all of my gorgeous Bondi's. Starry night is SO pretty! I didn't realize how purpley it was going to be. It is really a complex color. It is beautiful here today. I've been down in the dumps due to all of the rain lately. The rain has been great for my tomatoes, though, so that should cheer me up! All in all, summer has been quite mild this year, but it has been humid.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 23, 2013)

guh I really do not need more nail polish XD I'm so disappointed by the fall collections this year, which is for the best so I can give my previous season's haute colours some where. I still love them, obviously. Screw trends, I wear what I want!

On the other hand, CC, which is a brand I usually dislike, has some really lovely colours this season:





_The Uptown_





_Williamsburg [__source]_

I wouldn't pay CC's full price for them still but if they showed up at Marshall's I wouldn't hesitate snatching them up either XD


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> guh I really do not need more nail polish XD I'm so disappointed by the fall collections this year, which is for the best so I can give my previous season's haute colours some where. I still love them, obviously. Screw trends, I wear what I want!
> 
> ...


 Loving the Williamsburg ... nearly black! I have four mini CC's from Birchbox order and I really like them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

I go to shopcolorclub.com. I signed up for the newsletter back in the summer so I get an email every week or two about new releases. I'm sure you can also find them on Amazon and ebay, too.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

All Lacquered Up swatched JinSoon's new colors today. Too beautiful:

Epidote





And Jasper:


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 23, 2013)

> All Lacquered Up swatched JinSoon's new colors today. Too beautiful: Epidote
> 
> And Jasper:


 Those are gorgeous. I especially love Jasper. If I ever have another little boy, he name would be Jasper. We like 'J' names in our house! And I can't resist those deep red colors. Eta: I love the matte look of these, too!


----------



## acostakk (Aug 23, 2013)

> All Lacquered Up swatched JinSoon's new colors today. Too beautiful: Epidote
> 
> And Jasper:


 Oh, wow. I want them both!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I go to shopcolorclub.com. I signed up for the newsletter back in the summer so I get an email every week or two about new releases. I'm sure you can also find them on Amazon and ebay, too.


 Thank you!


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are gorgeous. I especially love Jasper. If I ever have another little boy, he name would be Jasper. We like 'J' names in our house! And I can't resist those deep red colors.
> 
> Eta: I love the matte look of these, too!


 Jessica, our little trio is JMS, AJS, and JTS. Joe and Jackson for the guys and my middle name is Joy. I used to joke that if we had another, I was going to name him Bo Tyler and call him Bo Ty. Instead, we got an African grey parrot and named him Bo. He will be 9 years old next month. September again!!! 

As for JinSoon,

I liked the matte version, too. I just loved the colors period.


----------



## angismith (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!


 Thank YOU, Leigh for joining our little thread of WISH LIST!


----------



## acostakk (Aug 24, 2013)

> Jessica, our little trio is JMS, AJS, and JTS. Joe and Jackson for the guys and my middle name is Joy. I used to joke that if we had another, I was going to name him Bo Tyler and call him Bo Ty. Instead, we got an African grey parrot and named him Bo. He will be 9 years old next month. September again!!!Â  As for JinSoon, I liked the matte version, too. I just loved the colors period.Â


 Hee - we just got a kitten and once I convinced the 4yo that we couldn't magically make him be a girl, she named him Bow Tie. We've adapted it to Beau Ty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clinique has released their top-selling lipstick color in a nail polish:


 I need that, I love black honey.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 24, 2013)

> Jessica, our little trio is JMS, AJS, and JTS. Joe and Jackson for the guys and my middle name is Joy. I used to joke that if we had another, I was going to name him Bo Tyler and call him Bo Ty. Instead, we got an African grey parrot and named him Bo. He will be 9 years old next month. September again!!!Â  As for JinSoon, I liked the matte version, too. I just loved the colors period.Â


 My son's middle name is Jackson! In my family, we have Jessica (me), Jamie (hubby), Joey (my brother), &amp; Julie (his wife). It can be a bit of a tongue twister. As for Bo, one if my dearest friend's name is Beau, &amp; we have a chocolate lab mix named Bo. Bo Ty is a cute name! Completely agree with you on Jin Soon. I went to check my blog feed after you posted those pictures, and gosh, they are gorgeous. I immediately opened up my Sephora app and added Mica, Jasper, &amp; the matte top coat to my wish list. I have ciate's matte top coat, but it always leaves huge streaks (maybe I'm applying it too thick?).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Jessica, our little trio is JMS, AJS, and JTS. Joe and Jackson for the guys and my middle name is Joy. I used to joke that if we had another, I was going to name him Bo Tyler and call him Bo Ty. Instead, we got an African grey parrot and named him Bo. He will be 9 years old next month. September again!!!
> ...


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Have y'all seen that Ulta has Butter London Chancer for free with $25 purchase? I got the Tops &amp; Tails set plus Chancer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Now the Chancer is free with $18 purchase. I got it today!


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hee - we just got a kitten and once I convinced the 4yo that we couldn't magically make him be a girl, she named him Bow Tie. We've adapted it to Beau Ty






 I didn't now anybody had as weird a since of humor as me! Not saying you're weird or anything......LOL! I did see the WORST NAME EVER to me a couple of weeks ago ... Belle Leigh.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My son's middle name is Jackson! In my family, we have Jessica (me), Jamie (hubby), Joey (my brother), &amp; Julie (his wife). It can be a bit of a tongue twister.
> 
> ...


 We have more in common again...My son's whole name is Jackson Turner Smith, nickname JT. He is named for three people: my stepfather (Jackson) who could not have children and was the biggest influence in my life; my husband's grandmother's maiden name (Turner), who was the biggest influence in his life; and JT, who is my husband's best friend and mentor. But my son has chosen to go by the name Jackson now that he is an adult.

We also have my husband, Joe Max; his first son, Casey Joe, and his son, Colton Joe.

Also, my DIL has a grown son and his name is .... wait for it ..... Jay!

As for top coat, I only have the Deborah Lippmann Flat Top and I have only used it once on the silver and gold Bondi manicure and I had absolutely NO problems with it. So I really don't have enough knowledge or experience to know why a matte top coat would streak. Maybe make sure it is mixed up good? I think I saw a post somewhere about making your own with baking soda? So maybe if it's not mixed well, it would streak? That would be my first guess.


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now the Chancer is free with $18 purchase. I got it today!


 Wow, that is a great deal! I think I saw that an Ulta store had opened in the big town nearest us. Sally Beauty Supply is in every town around us though!


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm still of the opinion that Wet n Wild Black Creme is the best black around.  Why pay $30 for a Chanel?

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have you checked out Marc Jacobs's line of nail polish at Sephora? Some really beautiful colors, but I have not seen any swatches. I am on the search for the perfect black ... I have considered spending more.

Contenders are:

1) Chanel's Black Satin

2) Deborah Lippmann's Back to Vinyl

3) Marc Jacobs's Blacquer

4) Butter London's Jack Black

I went to Sephora to check out Blacquer but it is not sold at Sephora.

Any favorites from this list? Any other suggestions for me to check out?


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still of the opinion that Wet n Wild Black Creme is the best black around.  Why pay $30 for a Chanel?


 Because I am a snob, obviously! LOL! That is why I started a wish list ... I never heard anyone with a wish list for a Wet n Wild color!


----------



## angismith (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need that, I love black honey.


 Isn't it gorgeous, Jay?!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

for the people wondeing how to order the CC colours, they're in the BB shop now! At least the two I mentioned... hm... debating if I want to do this now

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/25-and-under-1/color-club-girl-about-town-collection


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Because I am a snob, obviously! LOL! That is why I started a wish list ... I never heard anyone with a wish list for a Wet n Wild color!


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 26, 2013)

You ladies are sooo funny! Rofl


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 26, 2013)

Yeah, lol.  I forgot what the title of this thread was.  Doh!

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Because I am a snob, obviously! LOL! That is why I started a wish list ... I never heard anyone with a wish list for a Wet n Wild color!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 27, 2013)

Up late checking my blog feed, &amp; ran across this on Manicurator:







Dior glitter powders. $48 for the set of two glitters plus clear base. Idk- the gold seems really blingy, but the black looks nice! It's definitely different &amp; interesting to look at. At $48, I don't think I'd splurge, though.


----------



## angismith (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Up late checking my blog feed, &amp; ran across this on Manicurator:
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm up in the middle of the night and just checked this out on my blog feed. I don't think I would buy it either. Does Martha Stewart still sell her glitters in a craft dept? THOSE would make pretty glitters! It said this set sold for $48. No way. Not for two bottles of glitter and a clear coat. Even if the glitters do have a brush in them!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 27, 2013)

> I'm up in the middle of the night and just checked this out on my blog feed. I don't think I would buy it either. Does Martha Stewart still sell her glitters in a craft dept? THOSE would make pretty glitters! It said this set sold for $48. No way. Not for two bottles of glitter and a clear coat. Even if the glitters do have a brush in them!


 Lol. Totally with you!


----------



## fleurissante (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Up late checking my blog feed, &amp; ran across this on Manicurator:
> 
> 
> ...


 This is beautiful.



 I know that this is probably the same cheap glitter you can find on e-bay, only in fancy packaging, but I think I'd get it anyway.


----------



## angismith (Aug 28, 2013)

Anybody see the new Butter London color, the 444? A champagne glitter ... LOVE!


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 28, 2013)

> Anybody see the new Butter London color, the 444? A champagne glitter ... LOVE!


 I got that email today. I've just realized how little I use glitters, even though I've been drawn to Bit Faker all summer.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

I want this Anna Sui polish just for the bottle.  It's beautiful!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm always confused when people say they love those bottles. I think they are pretty, in relative terms, but they also seem impractical to hold and actually do your nails with. Some people already whine about bondi which isn't even half as bad


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always confused when people say they love those bottles. I think they are pretty, in relative terms, but they also seem impractical to hold and actually do your nails with. Some people already whine about bondi which isn't even half as bad


 Yes, they may be impractical (I don't own any), but think of all the different colors lined up.  Like a party of colorful dresses. LOL


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 28, 2013)

> I want this Anna Sui polish just for the bottle. Â It's beautiful!


 Those are super cute! But, I agree ab the impracticality.


----------



## angismith (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this Anna Sui polish just for the bottle.  It's beautiful!


 Cute! I've never seen these before ... who sells them?


----------



## angismith (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always confused when people say they love those bottles. I think they are pretty, in relative terms, but they also seem impractical to hold and actually do your nails with. Some people already whine about bondi which isn't even half as bad


 I see your point, Kyuu...it would be hard to paint with...but with the collector in us, I can just see all those pretty little dresses lined up in a row! I don't whine about Bondi tops, but I _do_ prefer doing my nails better with the Bondi bottles that the top comes off over the ones that won't.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want this Anna Sui polish just for the bottle.  It's beautiful!


 That bottle is adorable!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute! I've never seen these before ... who sells them?


 Saw an ad for them on Beauty.com   They have lots of colors too.  Here's the link:

http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=489401&amp;catid=298359&amp;cmbProdBrandFilter=116309&amp;mp=True&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=489401&amp;aid=338669&amp;aparam=&amp;scinit1=&amp;kw={keyword}


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautylish also has some swatches based on the colours they're selling:

http://www.beautylish.com/s/anna-sui-nail-color-n-n405

I mean, I'm kind of a sucker for cute packaging (*coughs*marc jacobs perfumes 



) but if I don't actually like the product it's kind of pointless. The colours seem just okay for me.


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 30, 2013)

From PolishAholic! Lacquer Lust is releasing a holo birthstone collection! I really wanted a Sapphire holo, but I'm not blown away by the swatches. However, Topaz (the notoriously icky orange of November) is gorgeous!



And here's a shot of all if the swatches:


----------



## mama2358 (Aug 30, 2013)

> From PolishAholic! Lacquer Lust is releasing a holo birthstone collection! I really wanted a Sapphire holo, but I'm not blown away by the swatches. However, Topaz (the notoriously icky orange of November) is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a shot of all if the swatches:


 Pretty! Except diamond, which is my birthstone, of course. The pearl is my favorite, plus it's my daughter's birthstone, so I could get it for giving birth in that month, right? Of course, then I have to get the garnet and amethyst as well, which would be terrible. Just terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Aug 30, 2013)

> Pretty! Except diamond, which is my birthstone, of course. The pearl is my favorite, plus it's my daughter's birthstone, so I could get it for giving birth in that month, right? Of course, then I have to get the garnet and amethyst as well, which would be terrible. Just terrible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol...yes, it's just awful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 2, 2013)

> All Lacquered Up swatched JinSoon's new colors today. Too beautiful: Epidote
> 
> And Jasper:


 I just ordered Jin Soon Jasper! I wasn't happy with the formula of Julep Sharon, which was supposed to be my go-to Crimson for football season. I got the $10 sephora gift card for $5 from groupon last week, so I'm not really breaking the bank. I'm so excited for it to get here! I've never tried Jin Soon.


----------



## fleurissante (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm adding all of A Englands and Essie Holiday collection


----------



## angismith (Sep 3, 2013)

I might have ordered Deborah Lippmann's Rich Girl hand lotion (at Beauty.com - $4 cheaper than at Sephora, Nordstrom, and DL site), Fade to Black, and this:

Wicked Game


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 3, 2013)

> I might have ordered Deborah Lippmann's Rich Girl hand lotion (at Beauty.com - $4 cheaper than at Sephora, Nordstrom, and DL site), Fade to Black, and this: Wicked Game


 That looks a lot like the duo chrome in Essie &amp; OPI's fall collection. It seems duo chrome is going to be the trend if the fall! Gotham Polish had it on her list of 5 Fall trends. In fact, Wicked Games was one if her picks, along with the OPI &amp; Essie duochromes (sorry, I can't think if the names!). Also, Julep Blakely was one of her picks, for those if you who are Mavens.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 5, 2013)

i'd want to see reviews but the bottles are so CUTE. also the little flat ended ball actually saves me any worry it'd be annoying to grip.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 5, 2013)

> i'd want to see reviews but the bottles are so CUTE. also the little flat ended ball actually saves me any worry it'd be annoying to grip.


 Those are cute!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'd want to see reviews but the bottles are so CUTE. also the little flat ended ball actually saves me any worry it'd be annoying to grip.





Yep, so cute.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got that email today. I've just realized how little I use glitters, even though I've been drawn to Bit Faker all summer.
Hi folks! I thought I'd join this fantasy group. I was thinking about the glitter/metallics question too. I know that I wear creams most and find they look best/most appropriate on me. But the swatches of all these textured/holo/glitter/metallic polishes really draw me in! Right now, though honestly they're not crazy expensive or anything... but I have to consider how much polish I'll also be getting from Bondi, I'm really dreaming about Zoya Tomoko and Nubar Reclaim. Tomoko I feel I would wear - but I wouldn't know until I tried it. And Reclaim is just so gorgeous on all those online swatches, but it's green. Green doesn't generally suit me that we, but I think I love Reclaim. I've been resisting both of these so far... I am getting Meadow Moss from Bondi to try..., and all but My Ex's Heart, Kiss me Under the, and On The Rocks. So do I really need textures and holos?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm always confused when people say they love those bottles. I think they are pretty, in relative terms, but they also seem impractical to hold and actually do your nails with. Some people already whine about bondi which isn't even half as bad
I know that many are complaining about the Bondi bottles, but for me, I find them fairly convenient to hold. I haven't even tried pulling off the caps.

Oh, and the other thing I'm really mulling over - how much do I get into stamping? Do I need a big Konad set? Polishes? What plates from which brands (and from where) do I get and what do I leave be? There's a lot of ornate fiddly stuff on them I know I'll be unlikely to use - I prefer the linear and geometric stuff and a few graphics over complex floral and lace patterns, so some with just one nice thing, um...


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i'd want to see reviews but the bottles are so CUTE. also the little flat ended ball actually saves me any worry it'd be annoying to grip.






I JUST saw these in my email and my mind's brakes just screeched ..... these bottles are absolutely adorable and every other adjective that I can think of ... of course I am a sucker for cute packaging, but I wouldn't be surprised if these are not at the time of my Santa list!


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi folks! I thought I'd join this fantasy group. I was thinking about the glitter/metallics question too. I know that I wear creams most and find they look best/most appropriate on me. But the swatches of all these textured/holo/glitter/metallic polishes really draw me in! Right now, though honestly they're not crazy expensive or anything... but I have to consider how much polish I'll also be getting from Bondi, I'm really dreaming about Zoya Tomoko and Nubar Reclaim. Tomoko I feel I would wear - but I wouldn't know until I tried it. And Reclaim is just so gorgeous on all those online swatches, but it's green. Green doesn't generally suit me that we, but I think I love Reclaim. I've been resisting both of these so far... I am getting Meadow Moss from Bondi to try..., and all but My Ex's Heart, Kiss me Under the, and On The Rocks. So do I really need textures and holos?

I know that many are complaining about the Bondi bottles, but for me, I find them fairly convenient to hold. I haven't even tried pulling off the caps.

Oh, and the other thing I'm really mulling over - how much do I get into stamping? Do I need a big Konad set? Polishes? What plates from which brands (and from where) do I get and what do I leave be? There's a lot of ornate fiddly stuff on them I know I'll be unlikely to use - I prefer the linear and geometric stuff and a few graphics over complex floral and lace patterns, so some with just one nice thing, um...

Hey, Monika! I find myself drawn to the glitters, esp. the microglitters, because I like flashy things ... LOL! The main issue with the glitters is the patience it takes to remove them. I soak cotton in acetone and cut aluminum foil to size and wrap my fingernails in them for about 10 minutes. Removes super easy. As for holos, the jury is still out with me. I don't like Julep's Reece at all, looks like a dull gray on me. Just got DL's Wicked Game in the mail last night and first coat is a soft sheer lavendar. Will decide later after a couple of more coats if I like it.

Stamping is a whole 'nother game. I don't know anything about it except that I've read you have to use special polish but then I see people on What are you wearing, that just use the colors they have ... anyone else know anything about stamping?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

I have found it.... A perfect, inexpensive Oxblood color for fall! L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have found it.... A perfect, inexpensive Oxblood color for fall! L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.








I'll be getting Bondi's Holly Berry soon - with the sub's extra box offer it will be $5.33. I hope it will be a bit cooler than this, but we'll see. They described it as a merlot cream but also used the term oxblood. Two different things in my book.


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey, Monika! I find myself drawn to the glitters, esp. the microglitters, because I like flashy things ... LOL! The main issue with the glitters is the patience it takes to remove them. I soak cotton in acetone and cut aluminum foil to size and wrap my fingernails in them for about 10 minutes. Removes super easy. As for holos, the jury is still out with me. I don't like Julep's Reece at all, looks like a dull gray on me. Just got DL's Wicked Game in the mail last night and first coat is a soft sheer lavendar. Will decide later after a couple of more coats if I like it.

Stamping is a whole 'nother game. I don't know anything about it except that I've read you have to use special polish but then I see people on What are you wearing, that just use the colors they have ... anyone else know anything about stamping?

I've thought about using the foil removal technique on past glitters, but then I've sat there and worked on it. I have to do it next time; maybe it will change that part of the experience for the better. But most of my hesitation is the feeling I can't totally pull it off as it comes across potentially juvenile on me. I don't know, as I wear more different styles, maybe I'll get more comfortable with the idea.

I really admire the Butter London and a england shimmers and holos. They look beautiful on others' nails, so it would be good to adapt. These are on that dreamy wishlist partly because I don't know how they would work for me and partly because they're expensive in the context of the incoming Bondis.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have found it.... A perfect, inexpensive Oxblood color for fall! L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.




I'll be getting Bondi's Holly Berry soon - with the sub's extra box offer it will be $5.33. I hope it will be a bit cooler than this, but we'll see. They described it as a merlot cream but also used the term oxblood. Two different things in my book.


Yeah I thought Holly Berry looked way too light to be an Oxblood!  Merlot cream sounds a lot closer.  I can't wait to see swatches when you all get that color!


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have found it.... A perfect, inexpensive Oxblood color for fall! L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.









Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have found it.... A perfect, inexpensive Oxblood color for fall! L'Oreal's Haute Couture Red! It's $5.99 At Ulta. I have one coat on my pinky, two on my ring finger. Sorry, I did a terrible job! I'm just doing a quick swatch before I start another mani.









I already have Julep's Coco....picked up on special ... I don't think I will be wearing much oxblood, though I may be wrong.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I thought Holly Berry looked way too light to be an Oxblood!  Merlot cream sounds a lot closer.  I can't wait to see swatches when you all get that color!

Unless I need my monitor color-calibrated, there's no way Holly Berry is oxblood. But merlot cream ... I can buy that ... oh wait, I did buy that ... lol!


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've thought about using the foil removal technique on past glitters, but then I've sat there and worked on it. I have to do it next time; maybe it will change that part of the experience for the better. But most of my hesitation is the feeling I can't totally pull it off as it comes across potentially juvenile on me. I don't know, as I wear more different styles, maybe I'll get more comfortable with the idea.

I really admire the Butter London and a england shimmers and holos. They look beautiful on others' nails, so it would be good to adapt. These are on that dreamy wishlist partly because I don't know how they would work for me and partly because they're expensive in the context of the incoming Bondis.

Monika, I don't like a full-blown big glitter manicure ... the microglitters are a different story to me. I have used "big" glitter on an accent nail and a couple of weeks ago did a variation of a gradient using silver over navy with the glitter just in the moon area. I love Butter London but have yet to buy one...Deborah Lippmann is my weakness when it comes to glitters and some colors. And OMG, I got my first tube of Rich Girl hand lotion yesterday and I am IN LOVE! I first saw it on QVC and it sold out in less than 5 minutes ... I can see why now! And no, I don't watch QVC but I saw a FB post from DL that she was going to be on there in less than 10 minutes so I found it on my TV channel. I am definitely going to try to purchase Rich Girl on there the next time it is on.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if any SpaRitual colors are on anybody's wish list, but Beauty.com has SEVERAL colors on clearance for $8.60 a bottle right now.


----------



## angismith (Sep 6, 2013)

From Vogue UK. Check out these appliques in partnership with Revlon:

News Flash: Revlon X Marchesa Is Here
*0*
 
 
E-Mail






By Lucky Staffers





Those Marchesa x Revlon 3D nail appliquÃ©s are finally here! Now go get your hands looking all treasure-box-y without spending too much time or money. [_Vogue UK_]


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 6, 2013)

> From Vogue UK. Check out these appliques in partnership with Revlon: News Flash: Revlon X Marchesa Is Here
> 
> *0*
> Â
> ...


 Wow! I love the blue one.


----------



## angismith (Sep 12, 2013)

I did good ... I was almost tempted to get Julep's mystery box. Had it in the cart and everything. Stopped and thought and went to eBay.

I got:

Deborah Lippmann's Lady Sings the Blues (Retail: $19)





AND

Ruffian's Hedge Fund (Retail: $10)





TOTAL SPENT (INCLUDING SHIPPING): $19.07 (saved .92 from Julep's Cosmic Mystery Box using $5 code AND got two polishes I really, really wanted!)


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did good ... I was almost tempted to get Julep's mystery box. Had it in the cart and everything. Stopped and thought and went to eBay.

I got:

Deborah Lippmann's Lady Sings the Blues (Retail: $19)





AND

Ruffian's Hedge Fund (Retail: $10)





TOTAL SPENT (INCLUDING SHIPPING): $19.07 (saved .92 from Julep's Cosmic Mystery Box using $5 code AND got two polishes I really, really wanted!)

Those are both really pretty colors too.  Good deal.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 12, 2013)

> I did good ... I was almost tempted to get Julep's mystery box. Had it in the cart and everything. Stopped and thought and went to eBay. I got: Deborah Lippmann's Lady Sings the Blues (Retail: $19)
> 
> AND Ruffian's Hedge Fund (Retail: $10)
> 
> TOTAL SPENT (INCLUDING SHIPPING): $19.07 (saved .92 from Julep's Cosmic Mystery Box using $5 code AND got two polishes I really, really wanted!)


 I've been really tempted by those Ruffian polishes! Way to think before buying, Angi!


----------



## angismith (Sep 12, 2013)

Nobody had the purple metallic that I wanted ... Delirium (Ruffian)...but I'm going to keep an eye out for it. I haven't be unsubbed from Birchbox long enough - I can still buy in their store.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 13, 2013)

> Nobody had the purple metallic that I wanted ... Delirium (Ruffian)...but I'm going to keep an eye out for it. I haven't be unsubbed from Birchbox long enough - I can still buy in their store.


 I've been thinking of trying BB, but I need another sub like I need a hole in the head. Also, I haven't gotten any new polishes in a week! I'm getting antsy. My GlitterDaze is on the way, so that's good.


----------



## NotTheMama (Sep 13, 2013)

> From PolishAholic! Lacquer Lust is releasing a holo birthstone collection! I really wanted a Sapphire holo, but I'm not blown away by the swatches. However, Topaz (the notoriously icky orange of November) is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a shame they went with the ugly fake pink one for October. The real birthstone for October is opal, that would have been so pretty.


----------



## angismith (Sep 13, 2013)

I kind of picked up Ruffian Delirium this morning for $6.49 on ebay again. There were only two listings. i got the Buy It Now one. There was one for $4 but already had 2 bids and 5 days left to go.


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ulta has a one day beauty steal today- butter London for $10, limit 2. I picked up Knackered, which has been number one on my wish list for quite some time, and also Scouse. Happy happy happy!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 14, 2013)

> Ulta has a one day beauty steal today- butter London for $10, limit 2. I picked up Knackered, which has been number one on my wish list for quite some time, and also Scouse. Happy happy happy!


 I took it to mean limit two of each color because I placed an order this morning with three different polishes.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 14, 2013)

I got Sunbaker &amp; Pistol Pink. I also got Deborah Lippmann Shake your $$$ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. Love is a battlefield was free with $25 purchase. It looks similar to pistol pink, but I think pistol pink will be lighter. I love them both!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 14, 2013)

> I took it to mean limit two of each color because I placed an order this morning with three different polishes.


 Maybe I misunderstood. Probably just as well, there were 2 or 3 more I wanted. My bank account is lucky. Unless I end up picking up the others with the Ipsy discount. At least I know which others i want if opportunity presents.


----------



## angismith (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got Sunbaker &amp; Pistol Pink. I also got Deborah Lippmann Shake your $$$ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. Love is a battlefield was free with $25 purchase. It looks similar to pistol pink, but I think pistol pink will be lighter. I love them both!

Ulta has DL? And it's on sale? Uh-oh...


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ulta has a one day beauty steal today- butter London for $10, limit 2. I picked up Knackered, which has been number one on my wish list for quite some time, and also Scouse. *Happy happy happy!*
I got Fairy Cake &amp; British Racing Green.  Love!


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 14, 2013)

> I got Sunbaker &amp; Pistol Pink. I also got Deborah Lippmann Shake your $$$ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. Love is a battlefield was free with $25 purchase. It looks similar to pistol pink, but I think pistol pink will be lighter. I love them both!


 I love Pistol Pink! That's one of the others I almost bought, as well as Inky Six and Indigo Punk.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 14, 2013)

DL isn't on sale. There is a GWP of $25 or more. The gift is full size Love is a Battlefield, which I think is a pretty good deal! Those of you who are ipsy subscribers will know that there is a 30% discount for butter London. I have 10 in my cart now! I've got to whittle down my wish list a bit.


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DL isn't on sale. There is a GWP of $25 or more. The gift is full size Love is a Battlefield, which I think is a pretty good deal! Those of you who are ipsy subscribers will know that there is a 30% discount for butter London. I have 10 in my cart now! I've got to whittle down my wish list a bit.

What did you end up with, Jess?

Look at DL for Christmas ...





AND, if that were not enough ...


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 15, 2013)

> What did you end up with, Jess? Look at DL for Christmas ...
> 
> AND, if that were not enough ...


 I got shake your $ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. I put on fake it last night. It was kinda a pain to put on- it was on the thick side. It is a really unique color, but it chipped while I was doing the dishes this AM.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk (Sep 15, 2013)

> What did you end up with, Jess? Look at DL for Christmas ...
> 
> AND, if that were not enough ...


 Oooooooh! I want those glitters!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What did you end up with, Jess?

Look at DL for Christmas ...





AND, if that were not enough ...





Oh these look fabulous!  And speaking of Deborah Lippman...




Do the Mermaid is #1 on my Polish wish list right now.


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Fairy Cake &amp; British Racing Green.  Love!





I like Fairycake .. that British Racing Green looks a lot like Bondi's Kiss Me Under the...


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got shake your $ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. I put on fake it last night. It was kinda a pain to put on- it was on the thick side. It is a really unique color, but it chipped while I was doing the dishes this AM.





When you're using glitter, make sure the free edge is smooth while still wet. And they could use a thick coat of Seche Vite.


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got shake your $ maker &amp; fake it til you make it. I put on fake it last night. It was kinda a pain to put on- it was on the thick side. It is a really unique color, but it chipped while I was doing the dishes this AM.






I meant which Butter Londons you got?


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've been thinking of trying BB, but I need another sub like I need a hole in the head. Also, I haven't gotten any new polishes in a week! I'm getting antsy. My GlitterDaze is on the way, so that's good.

Don't forget about your Bondi ... although honestly I did not think it would take this long to ship...but we should all be happy by next weekend ... just in time to celebrate your birthday week, Jessica!


----------



## angismith (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ulta has a one day beauty steal today- butter London for $10, limit 2. I picked up Knackered, which has been number one on my wish list for quite some time, and also Scouse. Happy happy happy!

Those are both gorgeous ... I haven't bite the bullet yet and tried a Butter London ....


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 15, 2013)

> I meant which Butter Londons you got?


 I got Pistol Pink and Sunbaker at the Ulta sale. I haven't ordered any more with my ipsy discount, but I have these four in mind: Fishwife, Victoriana, The Black Knight, &amp; Lady Muck. I've been feverishly google image searching every single polish! I want to be sure to grab my faves while I have a discount.


----------



## angismith (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got Pistol Pink and Sunbaker at the Ulta sale. I haven't ordered any more with my ipsy discount, but I have these four in mind: Fishwife, Victoriana, The Black Knight, &amp; Lady Muck. I've been feverishly google image searching every single polish! I want to be sure to grab my faves while I have a discount.

I am signed up for Butter London's emails... I nearly bought The Black Knight on special last week ... they send out an occasional email offering something for $10 ... Lady Muck was in the email this morning and I really liked it.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am signed up for Butter London's emails... I nearly bought The Black Knight on special last week ... they send out an occasional email offering something for $10 ... Lady Muck was in the email this morning and I really liked it.

I just looked up BL Lady Muck and it is gorgeous.  Is there a code or do you have to get the email?  Just wondering.


----------



## angismith (Sep 17, 2013)

You have to click through the email to get the $10 price. If you want to PM me, I'll forward my email to you. I'm not sure how long the offer is good for.


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 17, 2013)

> I am signed up for Butter London's emails... I nearly bought The Black Knight on special last week ... they send out an occasional email offering something for $10 ... Lady Muck was in the email this morning and I really liked it.


 Yes! I got that this AM!


----------



## angismith (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I got that this AM!

How do you like BL as compared to Julep and Bondi?


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 18, 2013)

> How do you like BL as compared to Julep and Bondi?


 BL is usually on the thin side compared to the other two, but it makes it much easier to work with. I find the brush the easiest of the three to handle Bc the square top is removable, but Julep's new brush design (beginning with Sept's box) is the best I have in my collection. I turn to BL for unique shades. They always have something that stands out from the crowd! I only have about a dozen of their shades, but they are stunners. Pistol Pink is gorgeous. I wore it yesterday, &amp; I hated having to take it off when it chipped!


----------



## Monika1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I thought Holly Berry looked way too light to be an Oxblood!  Merlot cream sounds a lot closer.  I can't wait to see swatches when you all get that color!

I'll try to incorporate it in sooner for one of the challenge manis so you can see it! Of course, some people are super fast at doing swatches, and will get it in the mail before me, so swatches will be out fairly soon after the first few people get their boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll probably see a swatch of it before I even get my box!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to click through the email to get the $10 price. If you want to PM me, I'll forward my email to you. I'm not sure how long the offer is good for.

Aww, that's super nice of you!

  That's ok though, I think I'll see what Julep has in store for us on Friday.  Hopefully something really good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (Sep 18, 2013)

I saw Ulta had Butter London for $10 again today. I managed to withstand temptation this time, but it was close. Hopefully my Bondi box gets mailed out soon and that'll tame the beast.


----------



## angismith (Sep 23, 2013)

Check out these nails from Fashion Week:

Love the tortoiseshell and Marc Jacobs' chocolate:

http://www.allure.com/beauty-trends/runway-beauty/spring-2014/best-spring-2014-fashion-week-nail-looks#slide=1


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

OMG someone has Zoya's Winter/Holiday 2013 collection swatches:

http://vanityrouge.com/zoya-zenith-winter-holiday-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/

This collection is kind of disappointing to me unlike last year's though. It's too blue/purple heavy... : Belinda seems really similar to Ruffian Delirium based the swatches of the blue/purple shift


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 23, 2013)

> OMG someone has Zoya's Winter/Holiday 2013 collection swatches: http://vanityrouge.com/zoya-zenith-winter-holiday-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/ This collection is kind of disappointing to me unlike last year's though. It's too blue/purple heavy... : Belinda seems really similar to Ruffian Delirium based the swatches of the blue/purple shift


 Yes! I thought the same. Lots of blue &amp; purple. I should be happy ab that, but I've recently discovered how little I actually wear those shades even though I'm always drawn to them. I don't think I'll be picking up any of these.


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG someone has Zoya's Winter/Holiday 2013 collection swatches:

http://vanityrouge.com/zoya-zenith-winter-holiday-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/

This collection is kind of disappointing to me unlike last year's though. It's too blue/purple heavy... : Belinda seems really similar to Ruffian Delirium based the swatches of the blue/purple shift

Thanks for posting this, Kyuu .... I am ashamed to admit that I only have one Zoya and it was in my first Ipsy bag ... a pale, pale pink. But this definitely tempts me ... I can see Mosheen on some colors I already have ....


----------



## angismith (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! I thought the same. Lots of blue &amp; purple. I should be happy ab that, but I've recently discovered how little I actually wear those shades even though I'm always drawn to them. I don't think I'll be picking up any of these.

Jessica, I have a dark blue and a light blue from Julep and the blues from Bondi's Original Collection and that's it .... whoops ... I forgot I just bought DL's Lady Sings the Blues. I keep putting it off, but Bondi's NYPD is going to be my next manicure, I do believe.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for posting this, Kyuu .... I am ashamed to admit that I only have one Zoya and it was in my first Ipsy bag ... a pale, pale pink. But this definitely tempts me ... I can see Mosheen on some colors I already have ....

Angi! Zoya just posted this sepcial on facebook:





Here it is! Get a FREE* Mini Color Lock System with the purchase of ANY 3 Zoya Nail Polishes from the Cashmeres and Satins OR PixieDust Collections. Use Code: LOCK Exclusions Apply. Expires 10/4/13 at 11:59pm EST. 

though lol not sure if I should give you more excuses to buy polish... Also, only the fall colours, not the winters yet ):


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yep!!! Just order me some polish


----------



## LuckyMoon (Sep 27, 2013)

Just added this to my wish list:


----------



## Deareux (Sep 27, 2013)

I want this YSL in Bleu Majorelle. I tried it on the other day and it is just gorgeous! The formula is the best I've ever tried. Definitely worth the splurge.


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 27, 2013)

Oooh!!! That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Angi! Zoya just posted this sepcial on facebook:





Here it is! Get a FREE* Mini Color Lock System with the purchase of ANY 3 Zoya Nail Polishes from the Cashmeres and Satins OR PixieDust Collections. Use Code: LOCK Exclusions Apply. Expires 10/4/13 at 11:59pm EST. 

though lol not sure if I should give you more excuses to buy polish... Also, only the fall colours, not the winters yet ):

Kyuu, this is soooo tempting.....


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just added this to my wish list:






I saw those, but I'm not sure .... DL's emerald and emerald glitter for fall (sorry, I can't remember the names) was very close to this and so pretty.... but I know this is a special edition....decisions, decisions....and not enough money!


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I want this YSL in Bleu Majorelle. I tried it on the other day and it is just gorgeous! The formula is the best I've ever tried. Definitely worth the splurge.

Very spot on ... a beautiful Dazzling Blue!


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> Angi! Zoya just posted this sepcial on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! Get a FREE* Mini Color Lock System with the purchase of ANY 3 Zoya Nail Polishes from the Cashmeres and Satins OR PixieDust Collections. Use Code: LOCKÂ  Exclusions Apply. Expires 10/4/13 at 11:59pm EST.Â  though lol not sure if I shouldÂ give you more excuses to buy polish... Also, only the fall colours, not the winters yet ):


 This is the same set Ulta has when you buy 3 polishes. I got it &amp; love it! I've been wanting to try it for a while, so if you are shopping around for a base coat or topcoat, this is a great deal. The minis are generously sized. I'll probably be able to do about 20 manis with them judging by the amount I've used so far.


> Just added this to my wish list:


 YES!! I saw a review on one of the nail blogs, &amp; this is a beautiful set.


----------



## angismith (Sep 27, 2013)

How about this .... Marc Jacobs Oui and Desire?


----------



## jessicalriley (Sep 27, 2013)

> How about this .... Marc Jacobs Oui and Desire?


 Those are gorgeous! I've been avoiding looking at swatches of Marc Jacobs because the bottles are so pretty. I'm gonna have to add one of those beauties to my collection.


----------



## angismith (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Those are gorgeous! I've been avoiding looking at swatches of Marc Jacobs because the bottles are so pretty. I'm gonna have to add one of those beauties to my collection.

I know .... so have I ... but I can't make up my mind ... as usual ...


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 1, 2013)

I just ordered this from Ulta. Two of the colors were on my wish list. I don't "need" any more nail polishes, but minis don't count, right?


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 1, 2013)

> I just ordered this from Ulta. Two of the colors were on my wish list. I don't "need" any more nail polishes, but minis don't count, right?


 Oh, man! I haven't seen that yet! Definitely going in my wishlist. I love minis.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just ordered this from Ulta. Two of the colors were on my wish list. I don't "need" any more nail polishes, but minis don't count, right?





I've already been to Ulta looking for this. It looks great!






I guess it's only online though. I'm going to try to resist, unless I see it in store.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 1, 2013)

> I've already been to Ulta looking for this. It looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess it's only online though. I'm going to try to resist, unless I see it in store.


 Yeah, I was at the store yesterday and didn't see it. But shipping is free over $25, so that did it for me.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a nice little find.


----------



## angismith (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's a nice little find.

I saw the Butter London minis last weekend but stopped myself from getting them. I don't know why but I always stop just short of buying BL. Yet I wil pay $17 for a Deborah Lippmann. What's wrong with me?!


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 8, 2013)

> I saw the Butter London minis last weekend but stopped myself from getting them. I don't know why but I always stop just short of buying BL. Yet I wil pay $17 for a Deborah Lippmann. What's wrong with me?!


 I'm the opposite. I always talk myself out of Deborah Lippmann and buy Butter London. Not that I buy a lot of Butter London either, but if it's a unique color that I really love, but I wait for Ulta to have a sale before I do.


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have not tried either one of them.


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have not tried either one of them.
It's an indulgence for me, Jac13. I try to pick up at least one a month of the Deborah Lippmann's. Butter London does send out the occasional deal via email though, so you might want to sign up for their newsletters.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 11, 2013)

> It's an indulgence for me, Jac13. I try to pick up at least one a month of the Deborah Lippmann's. Butter London does send out the occasional deal via email though, so you might want to sign up for their newsletters.


 Butter london is definitely my indulgence. Here is what I'm hoping to pick up this month at the buy 2 get 1 Ulta sale! I love the 3 colors they featured in their ad.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Butter london is definitely my indulgence. Here is what I'm hoping to pick up this month at the buy 2 get 1 Ulta sale! I love the 3 colors they featured in their ad.



Technically their BL for $10 sales at Ulta are actually just the B2G1 deal, except you can buy less. ): Sigh. I wish they'd bring back the BOGO for their Days of Beauty


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 11, 2013)

Not to enable but ... Anyone can use the 30% off discount from Ipsy on the BL website, so these baby polishes go down to about $30. I got this set, the Petrol overcoat and two polishes for less than $60. If you spend $50, shipping is free. Code is IPSYbl and good until the end of October. EtA: it's shIpping that's free w/$50, not shOpping. Sigh ... could you imagine that deal "spend $50 and your shopping is free"


----------



## angismith (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to enable but ... Anyone can use the 30% off discount from Ipsy on the BL website, so these baby polishes go down to about $30. I got this set, the Petrol overcoat and two polishes for less than $60. If you spend $50, shipping is free. Code is IPSYbl and good until the end of October.

EtA: it's shIpping that's free w/$50, not shOpping. Sigh ... could you imagine that deal "spend $50 and your shopping is free"
You are SOOOO bad!!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not to enable but ... Anyone can use the 30% off discount from Ipsy on the BL website, so these baby polishes go down to about $30. I got this set, the Petrol overcoat and two polishes for less than $60. If you spend $50, shipping is free. Code is IPSYbl and good until the end of October.

EtA: it's shIpping that's free w/$50, not shOpping. Sigh ... could you imagine that deal "spend $50 and your shopping is free"
Nordstrom will match a price, and I think they are FS with no minimum.


----------



## mama2358 (Oct 11, 2013)

I like that Fizzy Pop! And the Petrol top coat is on my wish list for sure!


----------



## angismith (Oct 12, 2013)

Check out this thread for some Christmas cheer: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013 Merry Christmas, ladies! As one of Santa's elves, please feel free to post anything you want in this thread, too. Doesn't mean you'll get it, but it can be another place your Secret Santa can look for ideas for you!


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

I decided to make a wish list: A England in Jane Eyre, Lady of Shallot, Ophelia or any rich metallic looking colors Dior in vibrant raspberry JinSoon- one of their rich metallic colors YSL in metallic blue or any metallic color Qtica nail strengthening I like metallics over creams. I would like to try a nail tool or stamping, something for beginners and that is not complicated.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 13, 2013)

Ladies... I have found my perfect Fall Bronze! *strikes dramatic pose*

It's from the CoverGirl/Hunger Games collaboration, and it's called Seared Bronze:





(Pic is not mine, it's from eBay)

It's a micro-glitter with browns and golds and (gasp) GREENS!  It seriously looks like a fall forest floor fom high in the air - with all the tiny leaves scattered on the ground.  Also, it's sold in a mini-bottle, so I don't have to worry about having a huge amount of a very seasonal color!

here's a pic of a mani (again, not my pic/blog, but it's really a great example of how it looks on!)


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

@HelloGuys, those colors are beautiful. I like the Burberry color the most. It looks stunning with that bag. Sephora has all these items and colors. Are you going to take part in the Secret Santa Nails?


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 13, 2013)

@magicalmom, that is a very pretty color. It reminds me of falling leaves.


----------



## jessicalriley (Oct 13, 2013)

> I decided to make a wish list: A England in Jane Eyre, Lady of Shallot, Ophelia or any rich metallic looking colors Dior in vibrant raspberry JinSoon- one of their rich metallic colors YSL in metallic blue or any metallic color Qtica nail strengthening I like metallics over creams. I would like to try a nail tool or stamping, something for beginners and that is not complicated.


 Jane Eyre is beautiful. My husband picked it up for me as a little surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicalriley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Jane Eyre is beautiful. My husband picked it up for me as a little surprise.





Jessica, sounds like you have a keeper! (the husband that is, hehee)!


----------



## acostakk (Oct 13, 2013)

> Ladies... I have found my perfect Fall Bronze! *strikes dramatic pose* It's from the CoverGirl/Hunger Games collaboration, and it's called Seared Bronze:
> 
> (Pic is not mine, it's from eBay) It's a micro-glitter with browns and golds and (gasp) GREENS! Â It seriously looks like a fall forest floor fom high in the air -Â with all the tiny leaves scattered on the ground. Â Also, it's sold in a mini-bottle, so I don't have to worry about having a huge amount of a very seasonal color! here's a pic of a mani (again, not my pic/blog, but it's really a great example of how it looks on!)


 I picked this one up on a whim along with Rouge Red. Love them! They go on soo nicely and are so sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will probably never own a Chanel polish, but when Alchimie, a limited edition color, was released in Chanel's Pre-Fall Collection 2013, it was love at first sight. Being somewhat of a newbie to nail polish, I had never considered metallic olive as a polish color. Now I can't get it out of my head!

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Colour-LE-VERNIS-89314/sku/137087




I just googled swatches and this is sooo gorgeous.  It's now on my wishlist!


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 13, 2013)

I have so many on my wish list now because of this thread!

I'm wanting Urban Decay Vice


----------



## angismith (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have so many on my wish list now because of this thread!

I'm wanting Urban Decay Vice




This is on my wish list, too! But I thought Addiction was the purple and Vice was the gunmetal? Do I have it backward in my head???


----------



## GoDawgs (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have so many on my wish list now because of this thread!

I'm wanting Urban Decay Vice




Yep, you have it backwards!  I just realized I already have a really good dupe, though (Zoya Yasmeen), so I'm scratching this off my list!


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ok, I figured I better jump in this thread and start thinking about a polish wishlist and stalking you all 



in preparation for Secret Santa!  Here's one I have been drooling over lately:

CrowsToes Milquetoast





(photo credit -http://spitpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/crowstoes-spring-this.html)


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh! and speaking of gift sets:

Gasp!  This is the DL 2013 Holiday Starlight Set.  Sorry the picture kind of sucks, my computer is being super weird!  The champagne glitter is to die for!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep, you have it backwards!  I just realized I already have a really good dupe, though (Zoya Yasmeen), so I'm scratching this off my list!




Someone actually pointed out a while back that Yasmeen was pretty close to a dupe for NARS Purple Rain






Nothing new under the sun, folks. It is a nice colour, but nothing I'd shell out for UD's price when I can get one in ChG... though we all have our lemmings.


----------



## angismith (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Someone actually pointed out a while back that Yasmeen was pretty close to a dupe for NARS Purple Rain







Nothing new under the sun, folks. It is a nice colour, but nothing I'd shell out for UD's price when I can get one in ChG... though we all have our lemmings.
Ow! That's some serious duping ... the only advantage that UD has is the cute packaging ... which I can be a sucker for! I bought Julep's Lip Scrub just because I had to have that cute gold ball that it came in!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

My Wishlist:

I've never tried NARS nail polish yet, but I'm dying to get my hands on their classic Orgasm color. It's just too pretty! Has anyone tried NARS polish? Is it worth the money?





I'm also hoping to try the Marc Jacobs polish in Le Charm. His packaging is adorable, and this color is subtle enough that I could wear it to work.





And of course, jewel tones from Chanel can't be beat! Someday I'll shell out the money for these....


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok so I know this isn't high end or anything, but a recent spoiler had me poking around on the Color Club website and I found some new collections they are releasing this winter - Looks like they will hit stores sometime in October.  They look super fun!









Pics are from: http://workplaypolish.com/2013/07/20/cosmoprof-north-america-2013-color-club-winter-collection-plus-rebranding-plans-and-addition-of-two-collections-a-year/


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so I know this isn't high end or anything, but a recent spoiler had me poking around on the Color Club website and I found some new collections they are releasing this winter - Looks like they will hit stores sometime in October.  They look super fun!









Pics are from: http://workplaypolish.com/2013/07/20/cosmoprof-north-america-2013-color-club-winter-collection-plus-rebranding-plans-and-addition-of-two-collections-a-year/

Cute!!! I would _so _buy the zodiac kits, but knowing my luck I'll hate the one I actually am (Libra). I always end up buying a different one haha


----------



## smiletorismile (Oct 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok so I know this isn't high end or anything, but a recent spoiler had me poking around on the Color Club website and I found some new collections they are releasing this winter - Looks like they will hit stores sometime in October.  They look super fun!









Pics are from: http://workplaypolish.com/2013/07/20/cosmoprof-north-america-2013-color-club-winter-collection-plus-rebranding-plans-and-addition-of-two-collections-a-year/
I love these! Especially the Zodiac kits! I've always been into that sort of thing. Sadly the colors that they normally have for my sign are always the color I end up not liking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith (Oct 18, 2013)

Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*_


----------



## angismith (Oct 21, 2013)

Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now!


----------



## secrethoarder (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now! 





Omg!! I need this! I only have 2 Butter Londons and this would be awesome. But I should also be thinking about Christmas...and I have to order plane tickets to go home for the holidays! Maybe Butter London will have an awesome Black Friday sale? Thanks for sharing, Angi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now! 





Darn you @angismith!!!!   I have been watching that set at Ulta but never could find it on the Butter London site.  I had an 30% off Ipsy code that was burning a hole in my pocket. So I got it.  Along with the Petrol over coat and the fire/ice combos.  Oh my aching wallet.  lol


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now! 





Darn you @angismith!!!!   I have been watching that set at Ulta but never could find it on the Butter London site.  I had an* 30% off Ipsy code* that was burning a hole in my pocket. So I got it.  Along with the Petrol over coat and the fire/ice combos.  Oh my aching wallet.  lol

Genius! That's 12 BL polishes for $45.50! Now I'm tempted.


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now! 






Darn you @angismith!!!!   I have been watching that set at Ulta but never could find it on the Butter London site.  I had an* 30% off Ipsy code* that was burning a hole in my pocket. So I got it.  Along with the Petrol over coat and the fire/ice combos.  Oh my aching wallet.  lol

Genius! That's 12 BL polishes for $45.50! Now I'm tempted.

It says they're "fashion size" lol is that different than mini?


----------



## jennm149 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's latest email special lead me here: 

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Luxe-Rock-12-Piece-Gift-Set.html?utm_source=Customers+4-4&amp;utm_campaign=4b99806c4d-Luxe_Rock_Email10_20_2013&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4b99806c4d-90533345

I want this SO MUCH! I have NO Butter Londons ... but with Christmas coming up and medical bills starting to come in ... my budget is too tight to splurge right now! 





Darn you @angismith!!!!   I have been watching that set at Ulta but never could find it on the Butter London site.  I had an* 30% off Ipsy code* that was burning a hole in my pocket. So I got it.  Along with the Petrol over coat and the fire/ice combos.  Oh my aching wallet.  lol

Genius! That's 12 BL polishes for $45.50! Now I'm tempted.




Bear in mind -- they are minis! I got the 6 mini box, and they are absolutely adorable. I'm not sure if they are half-size (that seems about right) and it's awesome to have so many pretty colors. But I don't want you to be disappointed if you were thinking they are full-sized polishes!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It says they're "fashion size" lol is that different than mini?


Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bear in mind -- they are minis! I got the 6 mini box, and they are absolutely adorable. I'm not sure if they are half-size (that seems about right) and it's awesome to have so many pretty colors. But I don't want you to be disappointed if you were thinking they are full-sized polishes!

I know but I love minis!


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 21, 2013)

I really want the Deborah Lippmann Big Bang set. They're minis too but I love those colors!


----------



## chelsealady (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I know but I love minis!
They are 6ml.


----------



## lioness90 (Oct 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I know but I love minis!
They are 6ml.

Edit: So a little more than 1/2 the size of a full one. I just googled the colors and I already have dupes for half of the set.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2013)

I've never tried Rescue Beauty Lounge since it's way out of my price range, but these polishes that Scrangie just posted are sort of irresistable 



 

my favourites:






(because I'm boring an ldove every mint creme ever -- but there's something very chanel jade/dior waterlily about this noe. Just a bit more dusty than most mints and lighter than the chanel/dior colours)






because PURPLE






I feel like this is a colour that woulnd't necessarily look good on me, but there's just somehting weirdly appealing about it.

aaaah so expensive. Why is RBL $20?!?!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never tried Rescue Beauty Lounge since it's way out of my price range, but these polishes that Scrangie just posted are sort of irresistable 




 

my favourites:






(because I'm boring an ldove every mint creme ever -- but there's something very chanel jade/dior waterlily about this noe. Just a bit more dusty than most mints and lighter than the chanel/dior colours)






because PURPLE






I feel like this is a colour that woulnd't necessarily look good on me, but there's just somehting weirdly appealing about it.

aaaah so expensive. Why is RBL $20?!?! 
I love it all! I never heard of this brand, but they look absolutely beautiful. The mint is fabulous! I'll have to try to track one of these down and give it a go.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love it all! I never heard of this brand, but they look absolutely beautiful. The mint is fabulous! I'll have to try to track one of these down and give it a go.
They're sort of one of those not quite indie, not quite mainstream brands a la (previously) Deborah Lippman and Butter London (which have now both gotten more mainstream). They've been something of a polish blogger favourite brand for years, but the high price is sort of a turn-off to me. ):

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/category/rescue-beauty-lounge

http://www.scrangie.com/search/label/rescue%20beauty%20lounge


----------



## basma safih (Oct 26, 2013)

7 Tricks and Art Tips for Making Gorgeous Nail DesignsAmazing nail designs are a perfect addition to every outfit, however if you cannot afford going to the salon every other time, you should know there is a way to get such lovely designs at home. There are many tips and tricks available and we have gathered together 7 of them, which will reveal your artistic side. You will be amazed, by how beautiful your nails are, when you apply your own design.





edit: no blog links, please -kawaiimeows


----------

